# Mud Vs. Cold



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

It's that time of year, especially in Canada, where we start running into drying delays and moisture problems.

Anyone have any favorite tips for getting mud to dry during fall and winter?

I use setting compounds for all my 1st coating. This year I'm going to suggest that builders get their exhaust fans or ventilation units wired for use. You can't beat a functioning in-floor radiant heat system with the windows cracked for drying a place out in my opinion!

D's


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Heaters and fans... That I bring in.....


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We have the same problems...no heat...no work....plain and simple.
in some cases we will put the tapes and beads on but thats it untill we get heat. But yet its our fault that things are not moving along on the site, after continious bitching for heat from us...where is the justic.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

I use a the orange tilting barn fans from HD and they work well as long as it's above freezing.
Maybe Tim can post the link of the heaters he uses.


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

AARC you looking to stay busy all winter up there?


----------



## Adam in BC (Aug 28, 2008)

AARC Drywall said:


> We have the same problems...no heat...no work....plain and simple.
> in some cases we will put the tapes and beads on but thats it untill we get heat. But yet its our fault that things are not moving along on the site, after continious bitching for heat from us...where is the justic.


 
Hey AARC , No heat no work is right ! If your mud freezes hard before it dries things go from bad to worse in a hurry. the mud turns so soft that it is almost imposible to sand, not to mention it doesnt shrink in untill the next summer.

On A side note though, I have stopped providing heaters for my customers, a builder here burnt down a 2 million dollar house with a 220 electric heater 2 days before I was to start boarding it. lucky it was his heater and not mine, but this did get me to thinking. If I had lent or rented him that heater the insurance company would have been after me for liability, 
My sollution, they supply the heat, and I suggest they have the electrician wire it up as soon as the lids are boarded.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

It says right on the box of mud the min temperature that is needed. Circle this and place it next to a giant thermometer in the house..


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Adam in BC said:


> Hey AARC , No heat no work is right ! If your mud freezes hard before it dries things go from bad to worse in a hurry. the mud turns so soft that it is almost imposible to sand, not to mention it doesnt shrink in untill the next summer.
> 
> On A side note though, I have stopped providing heaters for my customers, a builder here burnt down a 2 million dollar house with a 220 electric heater 2 days before I was to start boarding it. lucky it was his heater and not mine, but this did get me to thinking. If I had lent or rented him that heater the insurance company would have been after me for liability,
> My sollution, they supply the heat, and I suggest they have the electrician wire it up as soon as the lids are boarded.


Are you for real? We have always supplied our own heat we just get the electrician to put in a dryer plug (220) so we can bring our heater.... I will have to look at liability insurance seeing its our heater..... Thanks



raven2006 said:


> It says right on the box of mud the min temperature that is needed. Circle this and place it next to a giant thermometer in the house..


Thanks Raven I have never actuall looked at or read the boxes of mud...


----------

